# Free2Play statt Pay2Win: Diese Gratis-Spiele sind fair zum Geldbeutel - Video-Special



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Free2Play statt Pay2Win: Diese Gratis-Spiele sind fair zum Geldbeutel - Video-Special* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Free2Play statt Pay2Win: Diese Gratis-Spiele sind fair zum Geldbeutel - Video-Special


----------



## BuzzKillington (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde Loadout ist da auch erwähnenswert. Man muss sich alle Waffenteile erspielen, deshalb kann man sich nicht als Anfänger einen unfairen Vorteil schaffen.


----------



## Turalyon (25. Oktober 2014)

Star Wars Online wäre auch ne Erwähnung wert.


----------



## DarkSilencer (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre für Star Trek Online hat das selbe Bezahl System wie NWO, man kann muss aber nicht


----------



## MRRadioactiv (25. Oktober 2014)

Planetside 2 ist auch ganz okay.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Rift im MMO Sektor ist auch noch sehr fair.

Nebenbei.
Ich würde mir auch mal einen Beitrag wünschen wo eben genau diese Spiele an den Pranger gestellt werden die größte Abzocke und p2w sind.
Oder bekommt ihr dann eine Welle von Abmahnungen?


----------



## Adnazar (25. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Artikel, der endlich mal gegen die Vorurteile angeht, die endlos wiederholt werden, wenn das Stichwort F2P fällt. Spiele seit der Closed Beta Neverwinter und habe bisher keine 20 Euro ausgegeben, man kann alles InGame erspielen, wenn man genug Spielzeit im Spiel verbringt und ein wenig handelt. Wer ungeduldig ist oder sehr wenig Zeit hat, kann sich dies via Geld schneller erwerben, Simply fair.


----------



## rollator09 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde Heroes & Generals nicht als Empfehlung sehen, da es m.E. wirklich noch einer unfertigen Beta-Version entspricht. Gerade für Anfänger ist es schwierig, in das Gamplay mit der hakeligen Steuerung und den unbalanzierten Matches, einzusteigen. Der Frustfaktor war für mich sehr hoch. Zudem gibt es zuwenig Karten . Im Ansatz ist es bestimmt ein hervoragendes Game. Mit einem Planetside 2 jedoch bis Dato nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Adnazar schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, der endlich mal gegen die Vorurteile angeht, die endlos wiederholt werden, wenn das Stichwort F2P fällt.



Also Vorurteile sind das bestimmt nicht. 
Auf jedes gute f2p Game kommen mindest 5 Titel, wenn nicht noch mehr, die pure Abzocke sind.


----------



## Svatlas (25. Oktober 2014)

Super Artikel inkl Video!


----------



## Adnazar (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Vorurteile sind das bestimmt nicht.
> Auf jedes gute f2p Game kommen mindest 5 Titel, wenn nicht noch mehr, die pure Abzocke sind.



Ich persönlich empfinde auch ca 80-90% der B2P (BuyToPlay) Spiele als Abzocke, 50-60 Euro für teilweise nichtmal 10h Spielzeit, verbuggte Testversionen als Vollversionen,  sehr oft nach dem Kauf keinerlei Weiterentwicklung und wenn dann nur als Zusatzkauf in Form von DLCs, Vollpreistitel deren Server nach wenigen Jahren abgeschaltet werden, etc, etc, etc 

Da scheint mir aus meiner Sicht also B2P also auch nicht besser zu sein und F2P auch nicht schlechter, scheint also nicht an den Kategorien zu liegen, sondern einfach daran, dass es miese Abzock-Publisher gibt, und welche, die faire Modelle anbieten.


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

Mal zu Path of Exile: Ja es ist eihn wirklich schickes Spiel das keinerlei P2W an sich hat ABER, bei dem Spiel von Kostengünstig zu reden finde ich schon eine Frechheit. Da kostet nen (nicht ma gut aussehendes) Bandana umgerechnet 4$, oder nen popeliger Schild Skin locker ca 20$.... oder nen Blitzskorpion Pet für ca 110$ Ich weiss das man nicht gezwungen wird was zu kaufen aber das Rechtfertig in keinster Weise diese Abzockpreise finde ich. Klar es gibt auch "günstige" Sachen aber fast 90% die interessant sind, sind einfach elendig teuer! Also bitte erzählt nicht das es kostengünstig ist!!!


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Mal zu Path of Exile: Ja es ist eihn wirklich schickes Spiel das keinerlei P2W an sich hat ABER, bei dem Spiel von Kostengünstig zu reden finde ich schon eine Frechheit. Da kostet nen (nicht ma gut aussehendes) Bandana umgerechnet 4$, oder nen popeliger Schild Skin locker ca 20$.... oder nen Blitzskorpion Pet für ca 110$ Ich weiss das man nicht gezwungen wird was zu kaufen aber das Rechtfertig in keinster Weise diese Abzockpreise finde ich. Klar es gibt auch "günstige" Sachen aber fast 90% die interessant sind, sind einfach elendig teuer! Also bitte erzählt nicht das es kostengünstig ist!!!



Typisch.
Man bekommt ein kostenloses Spiel und kritisiert dennoch die zusätzlichen Inhalte weil sie Geld kosten  
In erster Linie muss man froh sein dass das Spiel erstmal super funktioniert und nicht an diesen Markt gebunden ist.

Der Rest ist Kosmetik und eigentlich nicht wirklich der Rede wert.

Diese "Ich will alles gratis oder wenigstens günstig! Mentalität" ist im Internet aber leider nix mehr neues.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Mal zu Path of Exile: Ja es ist eihn wirklich schickes Spiel das keinerlei P2W an sich hat ABER, bei dem Spiel von Kostengünstig zu reden finde ich schon eine Frechheit. Da kostet nen (nicht ma gut aussehendes) Bandana umgerechnet 4$, oder nen popeliger Schild Skin locker ca 20$.... oder nen Blitzskorpion Pet für ca 110$ Ich weiss das man nicht gezwungen wird was zu kaufen aber das Rechtfertig in keinster Weise diese Abzockpreise finde ich. Klar es gibt auch "günstige" Sachen aber fast 90% die interessant sind, sind einfach elendig teuer! Also bitte erzählt nicht das es kostengünstig ist!!!



Diese Sachen brauchst du aber nicht um das Game erfolgreich spielen zu können. Nichts, rein gar nichts ist davon nötig. Alles nur rein kosmetischer Natur.


----------



## IchAG747 (25. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach wissen die meisten Herstellers der F2p Games, dass sie nur eine Bestimmte Zeit auf dem Markt sind und legen auch so ihr Zahlungskonzept aus. Das macht dann leider aus vielen F2P ein P2W.  Eigentlich schade, da das eine oder auch andere Game meist viel Bieten könnte. Aber so ist halt die Entwicklung unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese Sachen brauchst du aber nicht um das Game erfolgreich spielen zu können. Nichts, rein gar nichts ist davon nötig. Alles nur rein kosmetischer Natur.



Lesen ist nicht so deine stärke oder? Was habe ich im ERSTEN Satz geschrieben?


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht so deine stärke oder? Was habe ich im ERSTEN Satz geschrieben?



Warum kritisierst du es dann?
Zum Teil sind es keine Abzockerpreise, sondern Preise die womöglich andere wirklich bereit sind zu zahlen und somit das Modell stabil am Leben erhalten bleibt.

Mit irgendwas muss man ja Geld machen und wenn einige bereit sind so viel zu zahlen, weil das Spiel kostenlos und super ist, dann geben viele gerne etwas Geld für solche Extras aus.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Doch doch, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

Sry aber auch wenn es nur Skins sind, es ist abzocke für sowas 20$ zu verlangen, völlig unerheblich ob das jemand kauft oder nicht. Ich mag das Spiel auch so is das nicht!


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. Oktober 2014)

Die besten F2P Spiele wurden wieder mal vergessen^^

America's Army Proving Grounds und Söldner Secret Wars. Da kann man nicht mal Geld ausgeben, selbst wenn man will. Einfach komplett kostenlos!


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sry aber auch wenn es nur Skins sind, es ist abzocke für sowas 20$ zu verlangen, völlig unerheblich ob das jemand kauft oder nicht. Ich mag das Spiel auch so is das nicht!



20€ für einen Skin wenn jemand Hunderte Gratis Stunden damit verbracht hat ist keine Abzocke sogesehen.
Immer noch 30€ weniger als das was man für ein möchtegern Vollpreisspiel gezahlt und evtl viel weniger gespielt hätte.

Alles Ansichtssache.


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 20€ für einen Skin wenn jemand Hunderte Gratis Stunden damit verbracht hat ist keine Abzocke sogesehen.
> Immer noch 30€ weniger als das was man für ein möchtegern Vollpreisspiel gezahlt und evtl viel weniger gespielt hätte.
> 
> Alles Ansichtssache.



Bitte? Dein ernst? Nur weil man hundert Stunden gespielt hat ändert das doch nix daran das der Skinpreis einfach abzocke ist!


----------



## IchAG747 (25. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 20€ für einen Skin wenn jemand Hunderte Gratis Stunden damit verbracht hat ist keine Abzocke sogesehen.
> Immer noch 30€ weniger als das was man für ein möchtegern Vollpreisspiel gezahlt und evtl viel weniger gespielt hätte.
> 
> Alles Ansichtssache.



Mir würde es persönlich auch besser gefallen, wenn es Kategorien geben würde, für verschiedene Pakete. Aber halt alles in Preisbereichen von 1€ bis 60€. Mit letzter Kategorie kann man sich dann alle Inhalte frei spielen, bzw. man bekommt schon einige Sachen und den Rest kann man dann kostenlos erspielen. Somit würden die eingesetzten Kosten nie über ein Vollpreisspiel liegen.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Bitte? Dein ernst? Nur weil man hundert Stunden gespielt hat ändert das doch nix daran das der Skinpreis einfach abzocke ist!



Wenn man hunderteStunden Spielspaß *völlig umsonst* hatte dann natürlich.

Viele sind dann bereit Geld für paar Sachen zu bezahlen um die Entwickler zu unterstützen weil sie ein tolles gratis Spiel bekommen haben.
Jeder kann für sich sich selber entscheiden ob ihm ein paar Skins etc. so viel wert sind.

Solange das Spiel völlig kostenlos vernünftig spielbar ist spricht doch nix gegen solche Preise.
Wie du schon sagst man wird zu nix gezwungen und wenn dir die Preise zu hoch sind, dann heißt es nicht dass andere es genau so sehen.

Wäre es ein Vollpreisspiel würde ich dir zustimmen.
Ist aber völlig kostenlos und fair aufgebaut - somit halte ich hier jegliche Kritik für unangebracht 

Extra Schmankerl kosten immer Geld


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man hunderteStunden Spielspaß *völlig umsonst* hatte dann natürlich.
> 
> Viele sind dann bereit Geld für paar Sachen zu bezahlen um die Entwickler zu unterstützen weil sie ein tolles gratis Spiel bekommen haben.



Traurig, nicht das Sie bezahlen sondern nur das Sie auch scheinbar den völlig Überteuerten Kram kaufen, was die Entwickler leider nur bei den Preisne bestätigt!


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Traurig, nicht das Sie bezahlen sondern nur das Sie auch scheinbar den völlig Überteuerten Kram kaufen, was die Entwickler leider nur bei den Preisne bestätigt!



Irgendwie müssen sie sich ja finanzieren um geizigen Spielern wie dir ein Spiel anbieten zu können


----------



## Orzhov (25. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Artikel, aber wie wär es dazu noch mit dem Kontrastprogramm? Also die schlimmsten Free-2-Play Titel die der Markt zu bieten hat?


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen sie sich ja finanzieren um geizigen Spielern wie dir ein Spiel anbieten zu können



Ah ich bin also geizig weil ich verzichte zu Abzockpreisen zu kaufen? Alles klar.... Skins die nen 5er kosten finde ich absolut in Ordnung alles dadrüber halte ich halt für Abzocke völlig egal wielange ich schon spiele. Btw bei Warthunder habe ich schon mehrere Hundert € reingesteckt also komm mir nicht mit Geizhals geblubber....


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ah ich bin also geizig weil ich verzichte zu Abzockpreisen zu kaufen? Alles klar.... Skins die nen 5er kosten finde ich absolut in Ordnung alles dadrüber halte ich halt für Abzocke völlig egal wielange ich schon spiele. Btw bei Warthunder habe ich schon mehrere Hundert € reingesteckt also komm mir nicht mit Geizhals geblubber....



Klar bist du geizig.

Du bekommst ein absolut kostenloses und gutes Spiel serviert und kritisierst Extras weil sie viel Geld kosten.
Wenn diese teuren Schmankerl niemand kaufen würde, hättest du im Umkehrschluss kein kostenloses Spiel bekommen.

Überleg doch mal  

Sei froh dass du es so spielen kannst wie es momentan ist. Das kommt aber nur davon weil jemand den Entwickler mit seinem Geld unterstützt (auch wenn es ein F2P Spiel ist)


----------



## Lordex (25. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Klar bist du geizig.
> 
> Du bekommst ein absolut kostenloses und gutes Spiel serviert und kritisierst Extras weil sie viel Geld kosten.
> Wenn diese teuren Schmankerl niemand kaufen würde, hättest du im Umkehrschluss kein kostenloses Spiel bekommen.
> ...



Ok lassen wir das. Du läßt Dich gerne abzocken und ich nicht... alles klar


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sry aber auch wenn es nur Skins sind, es ist abzocke für sowas 20$ zu verlangen, völlig unerheblich ob das jemand kauft oder nicht. Ich mag das Spiel auch so is das nicht!



Das ist keine Abzocke, weil Du diese Dinge ganz einfach  nicht brauchst. Du verwechselt, wie so viele Leute, den Zustand "das kostet mir zu viel Geld" mit "Abzocke".  Abzocke sind Preise nur, wenn Du die gleiche Leistung auch viel billiger bekommen könntest (zB wenn das gleiche Teil im Spiel 50$ kostet, man es aber auch außerhalb des Games in einem Shop für 10$ kaufen könnte) oder wenn Du so einen Gegenstand brauchst, um (sinnvoll) im Spiel weiterzukommen oder das Spiel ohne Einschränkungen zu spielen und kaum eine andere Wahl hast, außer es zu kaufen. Wenn Du z.B. gratis eine Weile spielen kannst, viel Zeit investiert hast, und dann stellst Du fest, dass das Spiel zu ende ist AUSSSER du kaufst für 50$ eine Erweiterung:  da könnte man vlt von Abzocke sprechen. 

Aber ansonsten sind diese optischen Dinge eher dazu gedacht, dass Du den Entwicklern indirekt dadurch "dankst", indem du für ein paar Euro was kaufst. Und da gibt es Leute, die gar nix geben, andere kaufen alle 2-3 Monate was für 10$, wieder andere kaufen Einmal was, aber dann direkt für 60$, wieder andere, die es sich leisten können, haben kein Problem damit, 100$ und mehr auszugeben und machen das dann auch, weil sie wissen, dass es den Entwicklern Freude bereitet, wenn ihre Arbeit auch auf diese Weise honoriert wird.

Und für manche Spieler ist es vlt auch wie ein Statussymbol: die haben zB ne Kutte für 100$ und "protzen" dann damit (sofern es überhaupt ein Mitspieler merkt) - wenn es diese Leute glücklich macht, dann ist das doch deren Sache. Das hat aber nix mit "Abzocke" zu tun. Würde die Kutte nur 10$ kosten, würden solche Leute die auch gar nicht kaufen, weil es dann nix "besonderes" mehr wäre   Es MUSS daher auch "teure" Artikel geben.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Oktober 2014)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ok lassen wir das. Du läßt Dich gerne abzocken und ich nicht... alles klar



Abzocke ist es erst dann wenn es für meinen Spieldurchlauf nötig ist.

Das Spiel zwingt dich nicht etwas zu kaufen also kann hier von einer Abzocke überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.
Du willst nur Extras gerne haben und kritisierst die hohen Preise.

Die Tatsache dass du aber ein vollwertiges und kostenloses Spiel bekommen hast blendest du aber völlig aus.
Statt zu denken dass du keine 50€ für ein Spiel ausgeben musst, denkst du darüber nach warum kosmetische Artikel über 5€ kosten.

Dieser Gedankengang ist unfair gegenüber dem Spiel und dem Hersteller.
Oder so wie ich es heutzutage nenne -> mangelnde Wertschätzung für das was man geboten bekommt & Kritik an Sachen für die man nicht zahlen möchte.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Abzocke ist sowas, wie bei z.B. Drakensang Online. 
Da must du schon für einen Heil Trank Echtgeld bezahlen. Für jede Identifizierung deiner Items brauchst du Echtgeld, Du Brauchst, must eine Inventar Erweiterung haben, sonst kannst du viele Quest gar nicht machen, u.s.w.
Denn die sogenannten Rohmats dafür sind mehr als spärlich zu finden.
Wenn man in einem Spiel nicht weiterkommt, richtig weiter kommt ohne zur Kasse geben zu werden. Das ist Abzocke Pur.

Aber bitte doch nicht PoE. Das Game muss nicht gefallen, ist von Abzocke aber sowas von Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## aEku (26. Oktober 2014)

bei dota2 ist geht der link zu warthunder.com :/

allgemein könntet ihr dazu schreiben um welches spiel es sich handelt, so muss man umständlich sich das über die seite des herstellers raussuchen.


----------



## kornhill (26. Oktober 2014)

1. Hearthstone ?

2. Cooles Video. Hat mir gut gefallen!

3. Irgendwie sehe ich unter den Bildern immer nur den gleichen Satz. Steht da auch um welche Spiele es sich handelt? In manchen Screenshots ist der Titel enthalten, aber nicht bei allen. Übersehe ich etwas?

4. Hearthstone ???


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2014)

Kann man eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit The Old Republic einigermassen ordentlich im F2P spielen? Ich hatte es vor einer Ewigkeit mal fuer ein Beta Wochenende ausprobiert aber ein Abo wollte ich nicht und als es F2P wurde habe ich gelesen, dass man da schon sehr eingeschraenkt war. Hat sich daran was geaendert oder lohnt es sich inzwischen, das ganze mal im F2P auszuprobieren?


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2014)

Nein, du bist immer noch extrem eingeschränkt. 
Bis L 10 geht es, danach geht der Spass mit bezahlen los.
Entweder du zahlst die üblichen 13 €uronen an Monats Gebühren oder bist massiv eingeschränkt.

Da hat sich nichts geändert.
Und wir reden hier nicht von klecker Beträgen. Für jeden Mist must du bezahlen, wenn du kein Abo machst.
Und an der teilweise unspielbarkeit des Games hat sich eh nix geändert. Immer noch must du 80% deiner Spielzeit in Unsinnige Laufwege stecken. Ein echtes Unding.


----------



## Artes (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich weis ja nicht ob sie da was dran geänder haben aber bei World of Tanks konntem an ansich doch bessere Munition kaufen. Was irgendwo der Inbegriff von Pay to Win ist.

Und mich stört auch die Preisgestaltung der meisten Free to Play spiele. Das mag keine Abzocke sein sondern eher Wucher aber gut. Schlimmer finde ich den umtausch von Geld in irgendeine Spielwährung um dann damit was zu kaufen. Das verursacht nochmal kosten weil kleine Restbeträge übrig bleiben und macht den Preis sehr intrasparent. Ganz allgemein eher Fragwürdig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Typisch.
> Man bekommt ein kostenloses Spiel und kritisiert dennoch die zusätzlichen Inhalte weil sie Geld kosten
> In erster Linie muss man froh sein dass das Spiel erstmal super funktioniert und nicht an diesen Markt gebunden ist.
> 
> ...



Naja, aber ich finde schon, dass er recht hat. Ein Pet für 110$? Das geht schon deutlich über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus. Natürlich braucht man es nicht, aber es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack. Wie bei DLCs in Singleplayer-Games eben.


----------



## BiJay (26. Oktober 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Die besten F2P Spiele wurden wieder mal vergessen^^
> 
> America's Army Proving Grounds und Söldner Secret Wars. Da kann man nicht mal Geld ausgeben, selbst wenn man will. Einfach komplett kostenlos!



Komplett kostenlos fällt unter die Rubrik Free Games. Auch wenn der Name es nicht wirklich suggeriert, bedeutet F2P, dass man da Geld ausgeben kann, es aber nicht muss.


----------



## Iaquinta1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Lordex NIEMAND zwingt dich kosmetische Items im Shop zu kaufen, Leute geben für PoE über 100€ aus und ein Spiel muss sich eben auch finanzieren.. scheinbar begreifst du das nicht. Nach deiner Logik ist jedes F2P Spiel  Abzocke, weil jeder Abzocke anders definiert.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (26. Oktober 2014)

1) Weitere Free 2 Play Spiele: Firefall. Das kann man auch ganz gut ohne Geld spielen und ein PvE MMOFPS ist auch etwas, was es nicht oft gibt. Hat mich zwei Mal mehrere Wochen beschäftigt. Man kann auch ingame Ressourcen in Premium Währung umwandeln, kostet halt ordentlich Zeit zu farmen. Es ist halt immer Pay or Grind und das finde ich ok.

2) Abzocken: Ich finde, das Wort braucht mal ne einheitliche Definition. Viele hier benutzen es, aber meinen alle was anderes. Eine Defi im Web ist "jemandem etwas mit List und Hinterhältigkeit beziehungsweise in betrügerischer Weise abnehmen" und das ist oft nicht der Fall, denn es ist von anfang an klar, was es kostet und was man dafür kriegt. Jeder kann über den Preis frei entscheiden ob er einem angemessen erscheint und es dann machen oder lassen. Da sehe ich weder Hinterhältigkeit noch Betrug, höchstens halt unangemessene Preise und dann kaufe ich eben nicht.  Ich sage zu Ferrari Autos auch nicht Abzocke, weil ich auch ein Auto für 10% des Preises bekommen könnte. Preise sind nur Angebote.
Dann gibt es aber eine weitere Defi: "überhöhte Preise verlangen" und da gehen wohl die meisten drauf ab. Was aber ein hoher Preis ist, ist extrem subjektiv. Ich würde der Definition gerne anhängen "für etwas, was man benötigt", denn dann wird mehr Sinn für mich drauf. Wenn es reine Kosmetik ohne Spieleffekt ist, oder im wahren Leben ebenso, fühle ich mich nicht abgezockt, denn ich kann komplett ohne Lustverlust darauf verzichten. Abzocke wirds bei mir dann, wenn es mit besser gänge oder es sogar erforderlich ist. So was wie es gibt nur einen Anbieter für Trinkwasser oder Strom oder irgendwas und der kann Mondpreise machen weil die Leute das Zeug brauchen und nicht woanders holen können. Ich hab nie vorm Juwelier gestanden und gesagt "x Tausend Euro für einen Ring / Kette / whatever, was für ne Abzocke" oder "x Millionen für ein Gemälde / Foto, das ist Abzocke". Preis bestimmt sich durch Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Nachfrage nicht frei erfolgen kann, weil es nötig ist, ein Angebot anzunehmen, dann wirds fies.

Aber es findet sich im Zweifel immer direkt ein anderes Wort, was eigentlich das sagt, was alle meinen, vielleicht Wucher, Maßlosigkeit, Gier, Geiz oder ??

Grüße
Smoke


----------



## doomkeeper (26. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich finde schon, dass er recht hat. Ein Pet für 110$? Das geht schon deutlich über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus. Natürlich braucht man es nicht, aber es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack. Wie bei DLCs in Singleplayer-Games eben.



Klar ist es teuer aber unter einer Abzocke versteht man etwas völlig anderes.. aber fader Beigeschmack? Wegen was?
PoE gehört zu den besten F2Ps auf dem Markt und für viele es ist sogar ein besseres und kostenloses Diablo 3!

Es ist ein Luxusartikel und für das eigentliche Spiel überhaupt nicht wichtig. Solange dies der Fall ist gibts mMn nix zu kritisieren 

Man mag es kaum glauben aber es gibt genügend Zocker auf dieser Welt die solche Preise gerne bezahlen. Der Entwickler wäre blöd nicht die Preise so hoch zu halten
wenn es genügend Käufer gibt. Luxusartikel sind nur für die Leute bestimmt die gerne viel bezahlen und dafür etwas bekommen was nicht jeder hat.

Wenn jeder Spieler im Dungeon mit nem Pet rumläuft dann wäre das irgendwie komisch oder nicht?
Eine Abzocke wäre es wenn das Spiel nur mit einem Pet durchspielbar wäre und dieses Ding 100€ kostet 
Wird es nicht benötigt? Na dann sollte es den Großteil aller PoE Spieler überhaupt nicht jucken.

Auch würde ich bei einem preispflichtigem Spiel zustimmen aber es ist nunmal komplett kostenlos  
Und wenn das Spiel so gut und kostenlos ist dann finde ich solche Abzock-Beschuldigungen sehr unfair. Eigentlich ist das hier schon fast eine Abzocke von den Gamern
weil sie echt einen guten/besseren und kostenlosen Diablo 3 Konkurrenten bekommen und *nix* dafür zahlen müssen 

Bei Blizzards Diablo 3 zahlt man sogar für die CE über 300€ dann kommt noch ein virtueller Markt mit dazu und das Spiel war* extrem* an den Markt gebunden 
*Das ist Abzocke*  Aber es steht Blizzard drauf also konnte man es eher akzeptieren.

Hier ist das Spiel nicht an den Markt gebunden, völlig kostenlos, kommt von einem anderem Enwickler und trotzdem gibts Kritik... wie gesagt finde ich ziemlich unfair


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, aber wie wär es dazu noch mit dem Kontrastprogramm? Also die schlimmsten Free-2-Play Titel die der Markt zu bieten hat?



Da habe ich schon auf Post Nr.6 hingewiesen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich finde schon, dass er recht hat. Ein Pet für 110$? Das geht schon deutlich über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus. Natürlich braucht man es nicht, aber es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack. Wie bei DLCs in Singleplayer-Games eben.


Zumindest kann man in PoE das Spiel jetzt schon komplett spielen. Es gibt auch Leute die zahlen hunderte von $ für ein virtuelles Schiffchen und tollen Versprechungen und können noch so gut wie gar nichts machen. Da regt sich komischerweise keiner auf.
Wo ist da die Schmerzgrenze?
Ist im Auge des Betrachters genau das gleiche, nur heißt es da Ground funding.


----------



## Dodacar (26. Oktober 2014)

Herr der Ringe Online wurde scheinbar völlig außer Acht gelassen. ^^
Dabei kann man bis Helms Klamm (und da muss man auch erst Mal hinkommen) sich kostenlos durch Mittelerde spielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Klar ist es teuer aber unter einer Abzocke versteht man etwas völlig anderes.. aber fader Beigeschmack? Wegen was?
> PoE gehört zu den besten F2Ps auf dem Markt und für viele es ist sogar ein besseres und kostenloses Diablo 3!
> 
> Es ist ein Luxusartikel und für das eigentliche Spiel überhaupt nicht wichtig. Solange dies der Fall ist gibts mMn nix zu kritisieren
> ...



Ich sprach doch überhaupt gar nicht von Abzocke... o_o Und auch nicht davon, dass Blizzard alles gut gemacht hat, weil es eben Blizzard ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sprach doch überhaupt gar nicht von Abzocke... o_o Und auch nicht davon, dass Blizzard alles gut gemacht hat, weil es eben Blizzard ist.



Aber ich habe dir etwas darüber erzählt was wirklich "übertrieben" ist.
Nämlich ein Vollpreisspiel + Markt + Gameplay welches an den Markt angepasst wurde siehe Diablo 3 zu Release

PoE ist kostenlos und der Spielverlauf ist trotzdem nicht vom Markt abhängig wie es bei Diablo 3 der Fall war 

Deine sogenannte Grenze hat Diablo 3 (trotz Vollpreis) überschritten und nicht PoE oder sonst wer


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn es Free-2-Play Spiele gibt. Die kann man ja einfach ignorieren, wenn man sie nicht mag. Und das mach ich ja z.B. so.
Nervig wird es nur, wenn man diese Elemente in Vollpreisspiele einbaut. Das find' ich immer dreist.


----------

